# Bezugsquelle Recyclingkunststoff Pfosten & Bretter



## Michael der 2. (11. Sep. 2013)

Hi

Ich möchte gerne einen Hang bepflanzen und mit Unkrautvlies bedecken. Das Vlies wird mit Rindenhumus bedeckt, welcher aber abrutscht, bei der Steigung. Deswegen möchte ich gerne Recyclingpfosten in den Boden schlagen und daran solche Bretter quer zum Hang befestigen, die der Rindenhumusschicht Halt geben.
Solche Materialien werden hier ja oft benutzt, um Teichränder zu gestalten. 
Ich bin bisher nur bei Weide und Viehzucht fündig geworden, welche auch dementsprechende Artikel anbieten. Leider nur mit Längen ab 80cm aufwärts. Hat jemand ne andere Bezugsquelle?

Ablängen wäre zeitaufwändig. Der Hang ist etwa 60x3 m

Grüße Michael


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Reyiclingkunststoff Pfosten & Bretter*

Hi Michael!
Defeniere mal 60x3m?........60m x 3m......oder 0,6m x 3m....!!!!!


LG Ron!


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Reyiclingkunststoff Pfosten & Bretter*

Hallo Michael, 

vielleicht googelst Du mal anstatt nach Pfosten nach Recyclingpalisaden.
Da bin ich sofort fündig geworden, z.B. bei http://www.hahnkunststoffe.de/palisaden 
Dagibts auch Längen ab 30 cm ! 

Des weiteren können Dir gute Gartenfachmärkte oder Holzfachhandel mit Kompetenz im Gartenholzbereich solche Palisaden sicher auch bestellen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Reyiclingkunststoff Pfosten & Bretter*

Hallo Michael

Diese hier habe ich bei meinem Bodenfilter verwendet:
http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de...-aus-Kunststoff-fuer-Teichrandsystem::97.html

Sind and recht teuer...

Daher habe ich dann für den eigentlichen Teich diese hier in 80 cm genommen:
http://www.recyclingpfaehle.com/categories/view/7
(Achtung: Lieferzeit beachten!)

Was zu lang war habe ich dann einfach mit einem (elektrischen) Fuchsschwanz abgesägt.
Ging durch wie Butter.
Manche habe ich auch geteilt und dann selbst angespitzt und verwendet.

Einige Bilder bei mir im Album zeigen die Pfosten.

Aber wenn das nur Bretter abstützen soll, kann man auch einfach nur Rundstahl ablängen, ein U biegen und einschlagen. Ist vielleicht noch besser...

Ich habe zwischen Teich und Bodenfilter auch einen kleinen Hügel mit Unkrautvlies abgedeckt und zum "Graben" hin auch am Wochenende WPC Bretter gestellt damit dann der Rindenmulch da nicht rein rutschen wird (wenn ich dann mal dazu komme ) und da ich keine Pfosten mehr hatte, habe ich eine alte Metallgardinenstange zerlegt und so verarbeitet.
Ich denke das hält die nächsten Jahre...
Leider kann man auf den Bildern im Album das kaum erkennen.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Reyiclingkunststoff Pfosten & Bretter*

Hallo Michael!
Dann wird ich lieber ein Lochblech nehmen,abgekantet wie ein Dreieck, mit einen langen Schenkel und einen kurzen Schenkel entsprechend Deinen Hang. Aus Alu, falls der Winkel nicht hinhaut kannst Du es sehr leicht nach biegen. Das Wasser kann durch und Dein Mulch wird gehalten.

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Recyclingkunststoff Pfosten & Bretter*

Hi

@ Ron

Es sind schon 60m x3m ;-)
Der Hang ist aber nicht immer auf voller Breite so steil und wird auch langsam flacher...

Die Idee mit dem Winkeleisen aus Lochblech ist auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings müssen da nicht riesige Mengen von Wasser durch sickern. Der Boden ist eh immer etwas uneben, sodass das Wasser unter einer geraden Kunststofflatte hindurchsickern kann. Außerdem denke ich, dass das relativ teuer wird.

@ Knut

Die Idee mit dem Rundstahl in U-Form gebogen ist auch gut. Darauf bin ich jetzt nicht gekommen. Simpel, aber genial. Einzige Bedenken gelten der Haltbarkeit. Stahl rostet und wenn dann mit der Zeit so große Mengen Rindenhumus abrutscht, hab ich ein Problem. Idee wäre dafür natürlich nichtrostendes Material. Rundmaterial ist allgemein noch relativ günstig und soooo viel benötige ich ja nicht, wenn ich sie nur als Bodenanker verwende.

Für alle anderen ein Dankeschön für die Links und anregungen.

Noch eine Idee wären Rasenwabenplatten. Nachteile wären aber 

- große Mengen benötigt da Flächenverlegung
- daraus resultierender hoher Preis
- Pflanzlöcher müssen heraus geschnitten werden

 man könnte natürlich möglichst viele Platten aussparen. Muss mal ausrechnen

Danke jedenfalls für die Tipps.
Gerne weitere Anregungen

Grüße Michael


----------



## samorai (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Recyclingkunststoff Pfosten & Bretter*

Hi Michael!
Als letztes fällt mir dazu noch eine Trocken Mauer ein. Oder die halbrunden Pflanzschalensteine.

LG Ron!


----------

